# Are ECRL Players allowed to tryout for ECNL teams prior to May 1?



## Supermodel56 (Apr 4, 2022)

Been hearing different stories, some clubs are saying only ECNL players are restricted from tryouts/working out with other clubs until May 1st, others are saying both... do the same rules apply for ECRL players?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 5, 2022)

First rule of fight club.....


----------



## soccermail2020 (Apr 10, 2022)

Supermodel56 said:


> Been hearing different stories, some clubs are saying only ECNL players are restricted from tryouts/working out with other clubs until May 1st, others are saying both... do the same rules apply for ECRL players?


I believe that it applies to both ECNL and ECRL. Since ECRL is really a part of ECNL anyway.


----------



## The Godfather (Apr 12, 2022)

It applies to ECNL and RL.  Your player cards state ECNL.


----------



## Speed (Apr 12, 2022)

So is it true May 1 for both ECRL/ECNL? I don't care because we are out but just curious...


----------



## tjinaz (Apr 12, 2022)

according to the ECNL rule book exhibit C.

Designated Tryout Dates may vary by location, and provide the first date on which ECNL Clubs may recruit, Train, or tryout ECNL Registered Players from other ECNL Clubs, Unless specified otherwise below, the Designated Tryout Date for ECNL Clubs is May 1st of that Season.

Only areas with custom dates are Virginia (March 1) and Midwest Girls (Feb 1)


----------



## Speed (Apr 12, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> according to the ECNL rule book exhibit C.
> 
> Designated Tryout Dates may vary by location, and provide the first date on which ECNL Clubs may recruit, Train, or tryout ECNL Registered Players from other ECNL Clubs, Unless specified otherwise below, the Designated Tryout Date for ECNL Clubs is May 1st of that Season.
> 
> Only areas with custom dates are Virginia (March 1) and Midwest Girls (Feb 1)


so if you are a non ECNL player trying for a ECNL spot the dates don't apply....as I read it?


----------



## GT45 (Apr 13, 2022)

ECRL players are registered ECNL players so the rule includes both.


----------



## Speed (Apr 14, 2022)

GT45 said:


> ECRL players are registered ECNL players so the rule includes both.


actually I meant you are not ECRL/ECNL but play in different league


----------



## Code (Apr 28, 2022)

Do ECNL clubs typically make roster changes in May, immediately after their publicized tryouts sessions?  Or do they wait until the spring league play is finished?  Is it tyypical for the roster to change all the way up to the roster  freeze date? My DD is new to the leauge and I don't know what to expect over the next couple of months.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 28, 2022)

Code said:


> Do ECNL clubs typically make roster changes in May, immediately after their publicized tryouts sessions?  Or do they wait until the spring league play is finished?  Is it tyypical for the roster to change all the way up to the roster  freeze date? My DD is new to the leauge and I don't know what to expect over the next couple of months.


My kid just stopped playing club, so things may have changed, but in my time observing, there is no off-season.  A club will take a player before, during or after tryouts, as long as the kid is going to help the coach/club.  There appear to be lots of unofficial conversations between parents and clubs.  I was told by my kid's former club that they were aware of all the kids in the area and had them on a depth chart of some sort.    If you are waiting for "tryouts" you may be disappointed.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 28, 2022)

Speed said:


> actually I meant you are not ECRL/ECNL but play in different league


Players in non-ECNL/ECRL clubs can tryout/train with an ECNL/ECRL club at anytime throughout the year.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 28, 2022)

Code said:


> Do ECNL clubs typically make roster changes in May, immediately after their publicized tryouts sessions?  Or do they wait until the spring league play is finished?  Is it tyypical for the roster to change all the way up to the roster  freeze date? My DD is new to the leauge and I don't know what to expect over the next couple of months.


Clubs can add players to the roster after tryouts. The roster freeze date for the current season is May 1st though. There is an exception that each ECNL/ECRL team can add two players to compete through national playoffs after May 1, provided certain criteria are met. Players currently on the roster should not be removed, even if you are leaving the team at the end of the season. Any coach or club who does that deserves to be kicked out of the league. If you paid your team dues, you should be on the team for the full season.

A coach may invite players that will be on the team next season to train with the current team for the rest of the current season. But, after May 1, the max that can be added to play in games is two players.


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My kid just stopped playing club, so things may have changed, but in my time observing, there is no off-season.  A club will take a player before, during or after tryouts, as long as the kid is going to help the coach/club.  There appear to be lots of unofficial conversations between parents and clubs.  I was told by my kid's former club that they were aware of all the kids in the area and had them on a depth chart of some sort.    If you are waiting for "tryouts" you may be disappointed.


100% true.  I love how you observed, "there is no off-season" at a lot of clubs and coaches.  My dd played at three of the top clubs in socal and each coach had his own rules when it came to adding and cutting players.  Two were also the Docs and one is now a Doc.  All three knew their soccer and all three had their own way and style to coach.  One coach promised he would never add a player mid season and he never did.  He did bring players to practice and scrimmages to recruit for next seasons potential crop of talent and new team and he made cuts at the end of each year.  Always a cut or two and that's the way real life works to get the best of the best.  It pushed my kid and kept my dd on her toes and I love that style.  He also never borrowed other players within the club.  Another coach said he will have a pool of players in his academy.  Teams yes, but players can play up and down all the time so no real team, except a small core.  Super out front about it and I was not a fan and neither was my dd.  He was also against HSS. Last coach always kept a spot open on his roster for that special "Impact" player during the season and right up to the last day to add a player.  He let the team and parents know at the beginning of the season and that he would also drop players for poor performance and bring others up for a play up with the olders or the top team in their age group.  I don;t like that style but I get it for the top soccer programs at the highest level.  It sucks for building chemistry and team and more about the individual and more for what's best for a coach and his club.  All three were pros and honest about their style. They all taught my dd the game and we appreciate the coaching


----------



## Soccer Dad & Ref (Apr 29, 2022)

Still learning a lot about ECNL/ECRL, so pardon the dumb questions.  

May 1st is both the date of when rosters are locked, and when tryouts can start.  Seems contradictory and weird timing...

So if teams do tryouts in early May, what starts happening with player movement and when?  If a player from another ECNL/ECRL club try out with a new ECNL/ECRL club and get offered a spot, do they wait until after ECNL/ECRL playoffs to move?  Or do some players start moving clubs right away?  That requires a transfer signed by both clubs, right?  And then, teams can only add 2 players, and no teams are allowed to straight drop a player...

What about movement within a club?  Can a player playing up an age level be moved to the correct age level after May 1st?

I'm looking for what happens in reality during these next few months.  Thanks!


----------



## GT45 (Apr 29, 2022)

Rosters are locked for the current season on May 1 (the season can go to late June for national playoffs). They don't want a bunch of new players added to the current seasons rosters for playoffs. It makes total sense. Tryouts beginning May 1st are for the next season (which begins in July/August).

Players should honor their commitments with their current team. They took a spot on that roster. So player movement is expected to happen after the season.

Players can always move within the club. There is no restrictions on ECNL/ECRL movement within a club.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 29, 2022)

I should add that the thing that would make the most sense is for tryouts for next season to happen after this season ends. But, for some reason, ECNL has a national tryout date for the next season that can begin on May 1. It is for all of ECNL, not just California.


----------



## timbuck (May 2, 2022)

GT45 said:


> I should add that the thing that would make the most sense is for tryouts for next season to happen *after this season ends*. But, for some reason, ECNL has a national tryout date for the next season that can begin on May 1. It is for all of ECNL, not just California.


The problem is that the season never really ends.  If a SoCal league player is going to tryout for an ECNL/RL team-  their league window is different than the ecnl/rl team is. SoCal teams are putting out offers to finalize their rosters and dont know if players will make the jump after May 1st.


----------



## GT45 (May 2, 2022)

I understand, but why not June 1st instead of May 1st as a tryout date? Most ECNL/ECRL teams are done by early June at the latest so kids will finish their commitments and coaches will not have that awkward dance with kids that are not returning for one reason or another. 

I cannot find a single reason why May 1st is better than June 1. If someone has one, let me know.


----------



## crush (May 2, 2022)

GT45 said:


> I understand, but why not June 1st instead of May 1st as a tryout date? Most ECNL/ECRL teams are done by early June at the latest so kids will finish their commitments and coaches will not have that awkward dance with kids that are not returning for one reason or another.
> 
> *I cannot find a single reason why May 1st is better than June 1. If someone has one, let me know.*


Me neither too!!!


----------



## ToonArmy (May 2, 2022)

How are the Pats ECNL tryouts going? Couple hundred kids?


----------



## Sike (May 2, 2022)

GT45 said:


> I understand, but why not June 1st instead of May 1st as a tryout date? Most ECNL/ECRL teams are done by early June at the latest so kids will finish their commitments and coaches will not have that awkward dance with kids that are not returning for one reason or another.
> 
> I cannot find a single reason why May 1st is better than June 1. If someone has one, let me know.


I agree that June would be better than May, but don't most ECNL teams have playoffs in late June?  May or June decisions can certainly make playoffs awkward as a player is still on one team but everyone knows they are leaving the team.

As the kids get older, I think "try-outs" are pretty meaningless for ECNL teams. Most coaches are only going to add players that they know from games unless someone moves in from out of the area. By about U15/16, the coaches know most of the players (or at least think they do) and movement can happen with the player reaching out directly to a coach without a tryout. Not saying that is necessarily a good thing, but it is what I have seen. I suppose ECRL could be a different story.


----------



## Emma (May 2, 2022)

GT45 said:


> I understand, but why not June 1st instead of May 1st as a tryout date? Most ECNL/ECRL teams are done by early June at the latest so kids will finish their commitments and coaches will not have that awkward dance with kids that are not returning for one reason or another.
> 
> I cannot find a single reason why May 1st is better than June 1. If someone has one, let me know.


Teams are getting ready for playoffs/showcases in June.  They need to focus on that and not on tryouts.  The release date for all players should be May 15th.


----------



## GT45 (May 3, 2022)

Emma said:


> Teams are getting ready for playoffs/showcases in June.  They need to focus on that and not on tryouts.  The release date for all players should be May 15th.


Most of June is free. Playoffs are not until June 22nd or later. So why not the first week of June for tryouts? Coaches are not strategizing for playoffs in June. Teams are who they are at that point. Most kids would finish out their commitments for nationals for either showcase reasons, or just wanting to play in a playoff run.


----------



## Code (May 3, 2022)

Emma said:


> Teams are getting ready for playoffs/showcases in June.  They need to focus on that and not on tryouts.  The release date for all players should be May 15th.


When is the current release date?  Is it a set date, or dependent upon each Teams end of season/playoffs/nationals?


----------



## Soccer Dad & Ref (May 4, 2022)

Code said:


> When is the current release date?  Is it a set date, or dependent upon each Teams end of season/playoffs/nationals?


I believe it is after the playoffs are over, so July sometime


----------

